# RTL Gamer Test passend zur Gamescom



## StormZ (17. August 2012)

Da hat sich RTL aber etwas einfallen lassen... Gamescom: Welcher Spielertyp sind Sie? - RTL.de

Was kommt bei euch raus? Also laut RTL müsste ich mehr joggen gehen und ich seie ein Freak..xD


----------



## Koyote (17. August 2012)

Also die möglichen Antworten sind so dumm wie nur was.
Wenn ich mit 15 ein totaler Suchti bin, kann ich das da net angeben weil ich da nur was falsches ankreuzen kann oder seit Commodore 64


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (17. August 2012)

Haha wie lustig 
Typisch RTL halt 

Bei mir kommt das gleiche raus


----------



## Robonator (17. August 2012)

Interessant wie man nur auswählen kann das man entweder total versessen auf Games ist oder das man mit ihnen nichts am Hut hat. Auswahlmethoden wie z.B. hin und wieder o.ä. gibt es natürlich nicht. 
Bei der Wii auch. Entweder man hat sie bei sich zuhause oder kennt sie nicht bzw hat sich nie mit ihr beschäftigt... 
Letztenendes werde ich Freak genannt.. Schwachsinnige Umfrage. Man könnte meinen RTL will sich unbedingt mit den Gamern anlegen. Dases böse endet haben sie doch schon beim letzten mal gemerkt


----------



## GoldenMic (17. August 2012)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Haha wie lustig
> Typisch RTL halt
> 
> Bei mir kommt das gleiche raus


 
Ich habe manchmal das Gefühl die Leute von RTL sollten mal öfter an die Luft joggen gehen..


----------



## ich111 (17. August 2012)

Ich denke eher, dass die ihren Kopf packen sollten und ihn ein paar mal kräftig gegen die Wand schlagen sollten


----------



## StormZ (17. August 2012)

Naja, so ist RTL eben...leider...


----------



## BlackViper59 (17. August 2012)

Sehe ich das richtig dass man entweder weniger als 2 h vorm pc ist oder gleich 12???


----------



## SliKuchen (17. August 2012)

Wo bleibt der Shitstorm?


----------



## sh4sta (17. August 2012)

Die antorten sind halt wie RTL...entweder man liebt es oder man hasst es...dazwischen gibt es offensichtlich nix


----------



## StormZ (17. August 2012)

Also ich denke RTL meint das nicht ernst...es ist einfach zu dumm...


----------



## turbosnake (17. August 2012)

Aufgehört bei der Frage mit dem Commodore, da trifft far nichts zu. 
Dafür bin ich leider zu jung, aber rtl spricht damit eher die mind 20 Jährigen an


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (17. August 2012)

Die Kommentare...lol....einfach nur genial 
Hoffentlich lesen die brüder die auch mal ernsthaft!

So viel inkompetenz wird auch noch bezahlt.
Zum Glück nicht von meinen GEZ-Gebühren ^^.


----------



## Threshold (17. August 2012)

Die Antwortvorgaben sind aber auch völlig bekloppt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (17. August 2012)

*Wie steht's um Ihr technisches Know-how?*

                                                                           [x]                                                      Ich weiß, wo der Stecker rein muss                            

Jawoll, so sieht's aus!

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Koyote (17. August 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Aufgehört bei der Frage mit dem Commodore, da trifft far nichts zu.
> Dafür bin ich leider zu jung, aber rtl spricht damit eher die mind 20 Jährigen an


 So schauts aus


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. August 2012)

Wer hat den Fragenkatolg erstellt? Da war wohl die komplette Reihe der B Promis dran. Früher war RTL mal eine Institution, heute reicht es nur noch für eine beschützende Einrichtung für Medienprolls


----------



## turbosnake (17. August 2012)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> *Wie steht's um Ihr technisches Know-how?*
> 
> [x]                                                      Ich weiß, wo der Stecker rein muss
> 
> ...


 RTL weiß wohl nicht das im Computer auch Stecker gibt


----------



## Timsu (17. August 2012)

Man erkennt natürlich Hardcore Nerds daran, dass sie Wii spielen


----------



## PCGHGS (17. August 2012)

StormZ schrieb:


> Was kommt bei euch raus? Also laut RTL müsste ich mehr joggen gehen und ich seie ein Freak..xD


 13 Punkte, also kein freak/nerd


----------



## ich111 (17. August 2012)

Was ich mich noch frage? Was hat den Gamer mit PC zusammenbauen zu tun? Ich kenne genügend die auch in der ESL spielen und die so gut wie keine Ahnung vom PC haben


----------



## NCphalon (17. August 2012)

Und die wenigsten F1 Fahrer sind auch Mechaniker, das sollten die doch wissen^^


----------



## JoergK (17. August 2012)

Hab die heute morgen wieder mit nem Kamerateam am Nordeingang gesehen. Und irgendeiner war auch noch so bescheuert und hat denen ein Interview gegeben. Mal schauen, was die dieses Jahr noch machen...


----------



## The_Trasher (17. August 2012)

Ich bin nur mal auf den Bericht in Explosiv oder ähnliches von denen gespannt. Weiß jemand wann der im TV läuft ???


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (17. August 2012)

Explosiv - DAS MAGAZIN - RTL.de
Da ist der Bericht.
Die Glotzbachs


----------



## Threshold (17. August 2012)

JoergK schrieb:


> Hab die heute morgen wieder mit nem Kamerateam am Nordeingang gesehen. Und irgendeiner war auch noch so bescheuert und hat denen ein Interview gegeben. Mal schauen, was die dieses Jahr noch machen...


 
Selbst wenn du ihnen ein sehr gutes Interview geben solltest heißt das nicht dass sie das auch so senden.
Meist schneiden sie sich  das so hin dass es in ihrem Kram passt.


----------



## Johnny_Burke (17. August 2012)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Explosiv - DAS MAGAZIN - RTL.de
> Da ist der Bericht.
> Die Glotzbachs


 
Ich hab noch nie so einen Schwachsinn gesehen.
Kann sich hier bitte jemand im Forum melden der seine Familienmitglieder per Internet anweist ihm "Leben nach oben zu schicken"? Wer bitte kommuniziert über Facebook im selben Haus? 

Mutter die den Strom abstellt, damit sie mit dem Sohn reden kann? Was ist das denn für ein Schwachsinn? Der sah nicht gerade so aus als wenn er sich nicht ablösen könnte.

14.000 Euro investiert in Elektrogeräte.... ahja. 2 Smartphones für ca. 500€, Fernseher sagen wir mal 2000€, 3 Computer - 11500€ hm ja genau. Vorallem der Vater mit seinem uralt PC im Wohnzimmer. (Die Zahlen stimmen nicht, aber 14.000€ sind mal totaler Schwachsinn.)
Gut gestellt RTL, gut gestellt. Schön dass eure Zuschauer so dumm sind und das noch glauben, sodass wir "Gamer" (*hust*), voll die uber nerds sind wo man Strom abstellen sollte.
Zum Glück gibt es bei mir im Zimmer schon lange kein Fernseher mehr.


----------



## biohaufen (17. August 2012)

+1 Was für ein Bullshit, als wenn der Kram 14000€ gekostet hätte, ja vllt. über das komplette Leben gesehen ! Aber doch nicht das was da steht !


----------



## Timsu (17. August 2012)

Johnny_Burke schrieb:


> , sodass wir "Gamer" (*hust*), voll die uber nerds sind wo man Strom abstellen sollte.


 Man hat schließlich eine USV

Unter voll vernetztem Haushalt stelle ich mir auch was anderes vor, als dass alle Familienmitglieder bei Facebook sind


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. August 2012)

14000 Zloty höchstens, aber die alte Währung. Was in deren Sendungen ja so abläuft kann es alles nur gescriptet sein. Solche Sendungen kann ja niemand für voll nehmen


----------



## Verminaard (17. August 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> 14000 Zloty höchstens, aber die alte Währung. Was in deren Sendungen ja so abläuft kann es alles nur gescriptet sein. Solche Sendungen kann ja niemand für voll nehmen


 
Da taeusch dich mal nicht.
Der gemeine Buerger denkt halt nicht gerne selber.
Spiegelt sich ja ueberall wieder.
Sonst gaebe es doch nicht permanent solche Produktionen und die Bild waer nicht die Tageszeitung Nr1.

Manchmal habe ich das ungute Gefuehl das sich die Bevoelkerung in der Masse gerne veralbern laesst, egal von wem.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. August 2012)

Die hätten wenigstens die Flodders nehmen sollen dann wäre es authentischer gewesen


----------



## StormZ (18. August 2012)

Ehhm... Aus irgendeinem Grund funktioniert der Test bei mir nicht mehr? Ist das bei euch auch so, dass ihr dann beim TV Programm oder so landet?


----------



## turbosnake (18. August 2012)

Mittlerweile ist das bei mir so.


----------



## alex2712 (18. August 2012)

Schade, wollte den Test mal anschauen, geht aber anscheinend nicht mehr 

Klug ist es ja von RTL. Einen Tag ist der Thread alt, 4 Seiten allein in diesem Forum. Aufmerksamkeit erregen sie immer wieder mit ihrem Kram  Und das ist ja wohl das Ziel.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. August 2012)

Der Test ist eh kein Verlust da man den nie ernsthaft beantworten kann, glich eher einer Antwortmöglichkeit mit 2 Aussagen und 3 Buttons ( Ja, Nein, oder doch nicht ).


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. August 2012)

Ich frag' mich immer, was es RTL bringt so einen Müll zu produzieren und nicht bei der Realität zu bleiben 
Und als ob auf der GC nur stinkende, langhaarige ungepflegte Menschen in 'Schlabberklamotten' rumlaufen 
Was ich gesehen hab, war genau das Gegenteil.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (19. August 2012)

Die Trends der Gamescom 2012 - RTL.de

Noch ein paar berichte.


----------



## StormZ (20. August 2012)

Immerhin besser als beim letzten Jahr...


----------

